# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Social Discussions

## Zill

I have just received an email from <site@ubuntuforums.org> inviting me to participate in "Social Discussions" not related to Linux.  It seems that a similar invitation has also appeared on the ubuntuforums.org website.

Can anyone confirm that this is genuine and not just a clever hack?

If it is genuine then it seems very irresponsible for forum staff to use the mailing lists to spam users in this way - plenty of other non-Linux discussion groups exist elsewhere so why promote one via ubuntuforums?

----------


## dbott67

It's legit... note the 'green bar' banner across the top of the page advertising it.

I think everyone got one.

----------


## matthew

It is genuine. The social discussions web site is being run by the same person that started the Ubuntu forums, ubuntu-geek.

----------


## Zill

Thanks for the assurance that this is genuine - I wouldn't like to think hackers had got hold of the forum mailing lists and had access to the website.

I am still puzzled as to why this thread got moved.  It is illogical to promote "Discussions" and then immediately move a genuine question to the "jail"!

In my view a full and open discussion on the forums should always be encouraged.

----------


## taurus

Here is what you posted in your original message,




> *If it is genuine then it seems very irresponsible for forum staff to use the mailing lists to spam users in this way*


so I moved it to Resolution Center (NOT Jail) so one of the admins can address your concern/complaint.

----------


## Zill

Thanks for the info Taurus.  At the top of this page there is the statement:



> Resolution Center:
> Use this area to petition a thread be removed from the jail, file a complaint about forum harassment or abuse.
> Please follow the guidelines when posting.


I took this to mean that the Resolution Center equated to jail.  It now seems that I was incorrect in this assumption.

I didn't intend to cause any offence, or increase workload for the staff, with my post.  I simply wanted to confirm that the initial email and web posting were genuine and, if so, to establish if users considered the promotion of an unrelated group justifiable.

I trust that the admins will now respond to the last point.

----------


## matthew

> I trust that the admins will now respond to the last point.


Sorry, I gave an implied answer, but not a stated one. That wasn't very clear of me. My apologies.

The same person who owns this forum also owns the one being advertised. He is well within his rights as the Forums Sultan to tell people who are involved in one of his projects about another one of his pet projects. 

This is the first time in the 2.5 years these forums have existed that he has done so, so I think it is safe to say he isn't filling up anyone's inbox with floods of spam. Sorry you felt it was done inappropriately. No offense was intended. We just thought people here might find the other forum interesting as well. Feel free to delete the email. As far as I know no others will be sent.

----------


## Zill

Thanks for the explanation Mathew.  Now it is clear that the email and web info was genuine there is really no problem.

Many thanks to all the staff, admins and users who do such a good job in supporting us all.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I would like to just comment and say this was sent to only .05% of forum users and was only sent via internal forum functions (private message). Nothing was sent via raw email, nor was any email addresses harm during this small private message.

----------


## Zill

Info appreciated ubuntu-geek.  No harm done  :Eh?:  

I now realise that you are behind ubuntuforums but us humble users get quite protective about them and worry about them being abused  :Sad:  

Thanks for providing a great ubuntu resource.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

You are welcome. Over the past 2.5 years we have limited discussions here in the best of our abilities to be both family and work friendly. It is only with that knowledge Social Discussion was created to offer another venue for discussion to the users of this forum.

----------

